

Yahoo Auctioning Off A Bunch Of ‘Premium’ Domain Names - caruana
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/13/yahoo-auctioning-off-a-bunch-of-premium-domain-names-it-found-in-its-closet-like-sandwich-com/

======
caruana
all web giants should do this!

